# Two other questions



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Again,

Two things I didnt ask:

How long on average does a Federal Skilled worker visa application usually take?

Is it worth applying for positions whilst awaiting a visa or will I simply be ignored?

Thanks again

Graeme


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How long it takes? Probably less than what you can find here:
Application Processing Times: A Look at New Service Initiatives at CIC
(there's a new procedure since April 2009 with less qualifying jobs for the Federall Skilled Worker visa).

Applying while you don't have the visa yet? You don't have much chance to find a job. At least, that is what all the recruiters and companies tell my husband. And that's also what people who already moves to Canada on the SW visa told me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Applying while you don't have the visa yet? You don't have much chance to find a job.

If you have a Skilled Worker App. in process, I think finding a job and going through the TWP process would take a longer time.


----------



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

*Looks like a long time*

Hello,

Thanks for the link to the times information. It looks like I am going to be waiting a long time. How come the London office complets 30% of cases in 31 months yet in other parts of Europe it can be as little as 7 months. I assume more brits apply then anyone else but thats a long wait.

I suppose it gives us plenty of preperation time!

Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the link to the times information. It looks like I am going to be waiting a long time. How come the London office complets 30% of cases in 31 months yet in other parts of Europe it can be as little as 7 months. I assume more brits apply then anyone else but thats a long wait.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that that timeline has been greatly reduced and as you're on *THE LIST* it should take no more than 9-12 months from start to finish.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's exactly what our immigration consultant has told us.
With the new procedure (verry limited NOC-occupations + your application first goes to Sydney, and after their approval it goes to the embassy in your country), it's supposed to go faster. But we don't know yet because this procedure only started in April.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Applying while you don't have the visa yet? You don't have much chance to find a job. At least, that is what all the recruiters and companies tell my husband. And that's also what people who already moves to Canada on the SW visa told me.


Eek! Are you being sarcastic (I hope) or are you saying that firms refuse to hire those on SW visas?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They will hire you once you already HAVE your SW visa. But not much chance to get hired while you are still in the proces of getting your visa.

My husband is highly qualified, has a job with a salary > €150.000/year. And yes, recruiters and also companies show interest, but they all say he needs to contact them again once we actually have the SW visa and are eligible to work in Canada.

But of course, you can always be the lucky one who found himself a job months before getting the Permanent Resident status! I have heard these stories too, mostly from registred nurses and from a dieselmechanic.

Good luck!


----------

